# Smoking using a DH65 by Southern Pride



## pjsbbq (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking to see if anyone uses a DH65 to smoke brisket and if so would you be willing to share your settings time/temp with me.  We use ours for Ribs, Turkey, Wings and Pork and have no problems although I would like to tweak the turkey a bit.   The brisket however loses a great amount of weight during the smoking process.  Am I cooking to high?  I have it set at 250 for 5 hours.  Should I go lower for longer?  The Southern Pride Recipe Book for the DH65 says 190 for 8-10 hours.  I am going to give that a go tonight and will report back tomorrow with my results.  Until then...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2013)

pjs, morning and welcome to the forum.....    190 for 8-10 hours seems too short a time for a tender brisket....  I cook brisket by internal temperature ( IT )...  For slicing, an IT of about 185 or so, at that cooking temp would take about 20-24 hours..... and it will be tender....    I would start the smoke at 225 or so to get the IT of the brisket up to 145 ish in the first 4 hours, then lower the temp to 190, and sit back and wait......   It should be good.....   there are about 100 different methods for cooking brisket on here, none are wrong, just different....

Dave


----------



## hiteksmoker (Sep 25, 2013)

You can modify the unit to turn off the steam. you just add a switch. It still keeps things very moist compared to a wood burner as you don't move much air through it. it gives a better drier bark on things as well.


----------



## hiteksmoker (Sep 25, 2013)

An by the way...don't go by what anyone else thinks the time should take. This unit works by convection which speeds time up dramatically.


----------



## gregswoff (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello , it's been a while,    How is your brisket turning out on the dh-65
Are you using steam or without steam.    Looking to do first brisket on dh 65(steam off)

Swoff1


----------

